# Sacramento Ca Paramedic Jobs



## CalPMedic (May 15, 2012)

Hello

I am looking for Part time Paramedic Employment in the Sacramento Ca area. Any input on the ambulance companies in the area would be appreciated.

Thanks for your time


----------



## hibiti87 (May 15, 2012)

pro transport.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 15, 2012)

Try the search feature. There are alot of threads just like this one. Welcome to EMTLife


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 15, 2012)

there is this neat website you should check out i think you will find it helpful. all i did was type "sacramento ambulance" and it told me the addresses and phone numbers of a bunch of ambulance companies in sacramento: www.google.com


----------



## EMT John (May 18, 2012)

AMR - Not hiring
First Responder - Continous
Medic Ambulance - ?
NorCal - already hired
TLC - ?
Sacramento Valley Ambulance - ?
Sac Metro Fire - I think i saw that they were hiring
Sac City - Not hiring

These are off the top of my head.


----------



## EMSpursuit (May 18, 2012)

I think Sac Metro Fire is hiring, not sure if you have fire as an option or just private but check them out...


----------

